# Water Softener Err1 problem



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

dpreznik said:


> Dear experts,
> I have Kenmore UltraSoft 480 water softener.
> It displays "Err1" message and does nothing.


What (problem) does the manual say that "Err 1" indicates?

Who installed the system?
How long ago?
Has it ever been right?


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

On my Kenmore softener that code means a problem with the drive motor. Parts are still available and it's an easy repair. Check your owner's manual. It should have a parts list.


----------



## dpreznik (Oct 13, 2006)

TarheelTerp said:


> What (problem) does the manual say that "Err 1" indicates?
> 
> Who installed the system?
> How long ago?
> Has it ever been right?


The manual says about Err1, Err3, Err5 together: motor inoperative / wiring harness or connection to switch / position switch / valve defect causing high torque. 
This goes from the most to the least probable cause.
The softener was installed by a water pumps/ water tanks technician who usually maintains my water system 6 years ago. It worked well till now.
Thanks,
Dmitriy


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

kb3ca said:


> On my Kenmore softener that code means a problem with the drive motor.





dpreznik said:


> The manual says about Err1, Err3, Err5 together: motor inoperative / wiring harness or connection to switch / position switch / valve defect causing high torque.
> 
> This goes from the most to the least probable cause.


It's probably the motor then.
Do you have any ability to "troubleshoot" the wiring and/or controls?


Удачи!


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

dpreznik said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I have Kenmore UltraSoft 480 water softener. It displays "Err1" message and does nothing.
> I turned it off, waited and turned it on again. In a few minutes, the error message was back. I cleaned the valve, and it didn't help.
> ...


Their is a number in the manual that will get you to the right person ? I have sear's water softner's for the last 22 yrs and have only had 2. Call that number. I bet it is the motor. Now their is a pc board also . Can you get to any thing on it ?? Just call the 800 number


----------



## dpreznik (Oct 13, 2006)

TarheelTerp said:


> It's probably the motor then.
> Do you have any ability to "troubleshoot" the wiring and/or controls?


I don't know. What do I need to be able to do it?
Thanks,
Dmitriy


----------



## dpreznik (Oct 13, 2006)

del schisler said:


> Their is a number in the manual that will get you to the right person ? I have sear's water softner's for the last 22 yrs and have only had 2. Call that number. I bet it is the motor. Now their is a pc board also . Can you get to any thing on it ?? Just call the 800 number


I tried to call. After redirecting me 4 or 5 times, they said they don't give advices by phone.


----------



## dpreznik (Oct 13, 2006)

Here is the follow up. I bought a new motor and installed it. The error message is gone now. The softener immediately started recharging. When I looked at it, it showed more than 80 minutes left. I was surprised, but waited. This morning, the display showed no problems. But the water was clearly hard. So I thought, maybe that was not a normal recharge (as the amount of salt didn't change), and pressed and held the Recharge button to initiate a recharge. After about half-hour, the display still shows 82 minutes of brining left. How can it take that long? It seems like something is going wrong. Please help if you can.

Thanks,
Dmitriy


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

Brine + Brine rinse takes 80 minutes on my unit.


----------



## dpreznik (Oct 13, 2006)

kb3ca said:


> Brine + Brine rinse takes 80 minutes on my unit.


So it may be normal then. If the water is now really soft (which I cannot be sure about), then replacing motor did fix the problem!
BTW, what does Brine + Brine mean?


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

dpreznik said:


> So it may be normal then. If the water is now really soft (which I cannot be sure about), then replacing motor did fix the problem!
> BTW, what does Brine + Brine mean?


I think he mean's a double brine . It may take a couple times to get the soft water back in the system. How much water is left in the tank now. If their is lot's or above the salt you may have to get it out of the tank . Look down in the pipe on the right and see. It should be about 1 gal. That is what you start the system when it is new. Also check the little float and see if it is still 10" above the pipe? I belive it will tell you in the book how to set this. I had one that the float just sliped on the little steam. This needs to be so that it grip's the steam and move's the stem up then the water come's in . If the float slip's it will not open it up so water can come in. I belive you are on your way now. Give a couple of recharges. Let it do this on it's own the water has to go thro the water heater ect.


----------



## dpreznik (Oct 13, 2006)

del schisler said:


> I think he mean's a double brine . It may take a couple times to get the soft water back in the system. How much water is left in the tank now. If their is lot's or above the salt you may have to get it out of the tank . Look down in the pipe on the right and see. It should be about 1 gal. That is what you start the system when it is new. Also check the little float and see if it is still 10" above the pipe? I belive it will tell you in the book how to set this. I had one that the float just sliped on the little steam. This needs to be so that it grip's the steam and move's the stem up then the water come's in . If the float slip's it will not open it up so water can come in. I belive you are on your way now. Give a couple of recharges. Let it do this on it's own the water has to go thro the water heater ect.


I gave 3 recharges, and water is still hard. At least, this is my feeling. Everything looks like always, but the water is not soft. 
I don't see any water in the tank. I don't know where I should see the float you mentioned.


----------

